Ask HN: What is the copyright policy for HN comments and discussions? - adityar
======
patio11
Comments are copyright of the author (by law, not by any policy on HN). HN has
an implicit license to display them.

c.f.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3641312](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3641312)
(by George Grellas, who is actually a lawyer)

